# Need some ADB help.



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok so i read this here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/62-referenceguide-everything-about-adb/ helped out a ton BUT all the links are broken and the SDK on there is r8 but the latest is r16. Help? Its for my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

what exactly do you need help with?


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> what exactly do you need help with?


Um, I downloaded the JDK and the latest SDK, now Im stuck on what to do next because the PDF guide in the link above is broken, so I know I need some google drivers, some tool box? I opened the SDK manager and it shows different packages to download ie: Android 4.0, Tools, etc. Do I need any of these?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes. you need all of those. download everything that it has selected by default...


----------

